# MK677...best brand



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

as title, what brands best or recommended?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Muscle rage and max muscle labs. Both gtg .


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Muscle rage and max muscle labs. Both gtg .


 these take PP etc? Not dodge bank transfer only crap is it?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> these take PP etc? Not dodge bank transfer only crap is it?


 Proper firms mate. Not bank transfer shite .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

@Clubber Lang did you use this companies mk-677 in the end?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> these take PP etc? Not dodge bank transfer only crap is it?


 Yes max muscle pay with card mate, I've used them they are gtg

edit: just realised it's an old post lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Yes max muscle pay with card mate, I've used them they are gtg
> 
> edit: just realised it's an old post lol


 ended up buying some SARM Quad Caps from Muscle-Rage brand. They have MK in them.

will start next week, heard theyre great. Havent been in a gym for about two weeks, well feels like it. Diets gone s**t too. Been busy with extra door shifts cus of Xmas etc so im gonna get back into the gym later this week, get all my foods in rdy and following week crack on again properly with the Quads and some Test n Dec a long side. Got a Slin pen in the fridge too.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> ended up buying some SARM Quad Caps from Muscle-Rage brand. They have MK in them.
> 
> will start next week, heard theyre great. Havent been in a gym for about two weeks, well feels like it. Diets gone s**t too. Been busy with extra door shifts cus of Xmas etc so im gonna get back into the gym later this week, get all my foods in rdy and following week crack on again properly with the Quads and some Test n Dec a long side. Got a Slin pen in the fridge too.


 Sounds virtually same as me mate, had 2 weeks off gym, diet and gear, now back to it, test, npp, slin, mk, gh, prov.


----------



## Dubz (Dec 25, 2018)

I heard musclerage is good for mk 677. But never have I seen someone talking good/bad about the lgd, quad, etc.. from musclerage? You know if they are legit?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Sounds virtually same as me mate, had 2 weeks off gym, diet and gear, now back to it, test, npp, slin, mk, gh, prov.


 yeah its just been a rush with door work and starting and finishing at different times. Jabs, diet, everythings been thrown out the window at the moment. Get NYs Eve done tomorrow and i'll start back again. Will have a clear run then.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm 2 weeks into 30mg Warrior MK 677. I took it before sleep, say 11pm.

Hunger and lethargy are through the roof. Got numb fingers throughout the day but especially between midnight and 7am.

Sleeping like a baby though.

I'm going to change the dose from 30mg to 20mg.

I'm going to take 10mg at 8am and 10mg at 8pm.

They say the hunger goes after a month so I just have to be careful not to eat crap.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally my favourite brand is dr x biotech


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Best brands right now? All the good ones mentioned here are OOS


----------



## Reiko (May 3, 2019)

I have used warrior project Mk 677 at 30 mg per day for the past 6 months. It defo helps with recovery and I am always hungry ?. You won't notice massive results from it but it will build a little lean muscle and get you back in the gym quick after a heavy session.


----------

